# truma B10 venting problem



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm having trouble with my B10 boiler... below is my experience... any help/suggestions appreciated...

I couldn't get my B10 to light so after scratching my head for 24 hours, I decided to remove the venting cover from the side of the van and blow down it, just in case there may be a blockage... I replaced the cover, went in the van, turned on the heater and ...pop.... a minor explosion, which blew the venting cover clean off the side of the van and down the ditch... but which left the water heater working away fine.

I then turned off the boiler, replaced the venting cover again and this time ..click...click, no ignition. I then removed the vent cover again and turned on the boiler and it fired up fine...

Anyone got experience of venting systems??? The cover on the outside of the van is solid, and so allows no air through... will this be the correct cover? 

Looking in through the hole, without the vent cover on, there appear to be 2 tubes which should somehow supply the air to the boiler.

Any advice appreciated... I can cope with climbing up and down, taking off the cover when I need to heat water, but would rather not have to do this.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I expect this cover to be the one which is used for when the boiler is not in use, to protect against the elements. It should not be left on when the boiler is in use. I'm sure others will be along shortly to verify this.

Tim


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree with Timbop; the cover must be removed before ignition, indeed mine refuses to light if I forget to remove the external cover. You may wish to check your handbook or visit www.trumauk.com which has excellent exploded diagrams and parts lists.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Guys... the van is new to me... I'd downloaded the instruction booklet from Truma website, but no reference to it there and the van instruction book is auf Deutsch..

I'll have another look at TrumaUK site though.

Chris


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

The cover will be to keep road dirt out, when travelling. Remove it, before using on gas (if there's a 240V facility that should work either way).

The 2 tubes are probably for intake and exhaust


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Chrisblack,

I have found my operating instructions (in english). The 1st item under "switching on" is "Remove cowl cap".

I would be very happy to send you a photocopy if it would help; please send me a PM with your postal address if you would like a copy.

kenp


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Ken... I'm happy enough now I know I need to remove the cover.... Just need to buy a small pair of stepladders to reach it now - what were Truma thinking when they produced this???!!!

Chris


----------

